
Face Detection jQuery Plugin - iuguy
http://facedetection.jaysalvat.com/#
======
Swizec
While the plugin is probably awesome, there are two things that really suck
here.

1\. Lack of a real demo. This is the sort of thing that will not convince me
until I can click "upload" and have a detected face on my own crappy image.

2\. There is no clear link to the actual plugin. I know we're all web guys and
can extract links from source, but _come on_. Even the "source on github" text
isn't a link ...

edit: the word Github is a link, but there is no visual way of distinguishing
it from the rest of the text, which leaves me dazed and confused.

~~~
foresterh
I tried to replace the image, but not being a jquery wizard, I may've done
something wrong. In the end, it said there was an issue with the image. Using
the jquery selectors plugin, I ran (with the first SFW image I could find):

$(img).attr("src",
"[http://www.accesshollywood.com/content/images/82/300x300/821...](http://www.accesshollywood.com/content/images/82/300x300/82170_the-
celebrity-apprentice-season-2-cast-revealed.jpg))

~~~
nl
I think you'll find it won't work with images loaded from other domains.

There is a cross-domain data protection feature on Canvas.

------
xd
This uses the face detection library here:
[http://badassjs.com/post/1461943420/face-detection-in-
javasc...](http://badassjs.com/post/1461943420/face-detection-in-javascript-
via-html5-canvas)

Which has a link to upload and test your own pictures here:
<http://liuliu.me/detect/detect.html>

------
earle
Detection is the easy part -- recognition has always been the stumper!

~~~
nl
Detection is pretty useful though.

Combine this with something like
[http://nicklothian.com/blog/2009/12/15/using-flash-to-
shim-a...](http://nicklothian.com/blog/2009/12/15/using-flash-to-shim-a-
webcam-to-canvas/) and you might be able to do facetracking in Javascript

~~~
shantanubala
I actually worked on a face-tracker using Python and a webcam mounted on
servos as a research project on a quad-core. I highly doubt the Python added
much overhead (we were using OpenCV, which is compiled), and it still wasn't
very elegant; however, you make an excellent point. Once we can push web
technologies to make JavaScript capable of computer vision, or use other
technologies/plugins that empower computer-vision in-browser, simple
applications like video surveillance will get much more interesting.

EDIT: Just a thought, wouldn't it be cool if we didn't have to ring doorbells
anymore? There'd be a webcam instead of a lens on the door, and a small
computer that notifies you when someone's at your door. It could even tell you
who they are if we create adequate recognition technologies.

~~~
liuliu
Actually, I've worked on a hand gesture recognition thing on web for quite
some time (<http://api.alii.tv/>). The unfortunate part is, that is a plugin,
and it is really hard to make a plugin compatible with every machine in wild.

~~~
nl
That's exactly why I wrote my flash shim thing.

(Although, for real usage you'd actually have to do it in Flash still because
of a Webkit memory leak)

------
kelnos
... sure, if you consider the mouth as not really part of the face :-/

------
marknutter
He's not using that money to buy beer..

------
ameyamk
where is the download link?

~~~
patrickaljord
where it says "source on github"...

------
dfischer
This is awesome.

